# Two guns????



## r_b_burg (Dec 24, 2004)

Just a quick questions. Is it legal to field hunt with two guns in your field blind? Some states it is. You can have one gun loaded with goose loads and one gun loaed with duck loads. Does anyone know the ruling in NoDak?

Thanks


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont know but i sure would like to know, my guess is no but thats a guess, i hope some one responds with a real answer


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There is no limit on the amount of guns you have sitting in your blind. The individual gun must conform to # of shells in magazine, however there is no restriction for you to have 2 guns loaded sitting side by side in your blind.

I suppose they figure if you are willing to lug an extra gun around with you, the additional size/weight offsets any serious increase in advantage to reach down, find your gun, look back up and pick out another bird before they are out of range.

You would do much better to leave 2 extra shells sitting next to you and reload them one at a time as you keep your eyes on the birds. :beer;

Good Luck

Ryan


----------



## r_b_burg (Dec 24, 2004)

It would be more for the different loads i.e. 3 1/2" BBB for geese and 3" #4 for ducks. Thought it would be easier than ejecting one or the orther when the other species came around. I'm sure I'll do what I always do and just quickly eject.

Thanks


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

This way i can keep a gun with a full choke loaded with bbb for those 
darn snows that just huver but wont come in :jammin:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

It is perfectly legal, and I do it quite frequently, usually a 12ga for ducks and a 10ga for geese. Two guns comes in handy


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

In Sask..you must have one of the guns disassembed or encased..I think it states that in the regs..somebody can correct me..


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I carry a 12 and a 10 in my blind as long as i can drive out into the field. Otherwise just one or the other depending on whats feeding in that feild. This Sat we will be in a field with both ducks and geese and i'll have both with me.


----------



## Azman (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't have any reference material at hand but, it seems to me that having two loaded uncased guns in the field would negate the requirement to render guns incapable of holding more than three shells. I don't believe it is legal to posess more than one loaded shotgun while waterfowl hunting. I'd suggest further research on that subject.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And it is legal in MN to have 2 loaded guns also. I've been checked several times by state and Federal COs in the past, and they never said a word. I too have 1 loaded for dwith duck load and a more open choke, and another with heavy goose fodder and a long range choke in it. I'm not sure if there are any state laws that are more restrictive than the Fed laws, but they sure could be some states out there.

In MB is is illegal to have 2 guns loaded in the field. You can have an extra gun along, but it muust be cased and unloaded.


----------

